# Favorite recipies?



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Anyone have any favorite recipes they'd like to share? Mine are rather simple:

Alton Brown's Skirt Steak, cooked directly on the coals. Outstanding.
https://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_24088,00.html?rsrc=search

Bobby Flay's Red Wine-Rosemary flank steak is also excellent.
https://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_656,00.html?rsrc=search

Plain spaghetti - Cook good quality dry spaghetti al dente, usually about six minutes, in salted water. Pour a bit of olive oil on a dinner plate, add in some garlic, basil, or whatever you like. Toss spaghetti in oil and spices. Simple, fast and good.

Plain Nestle tollhouse cookies, following the instructions, but letting the dough sit overnight, covered, in the refrigerator. I'm not sure what it does, but the 'fridge makes the cookies taste even better.

Zehnder's Cranberry relish - a classic from Michigan.

If it's too harsh (depending on the cranberries, it can be *very* tart) freeze the mixture a week before serving, thaw in the refrigerator the night before.


----------



## Graphix (Mar 1, 2007)

well...if you like bobby flay..you can try my dads rack of lamb recipe from when he was on foodnation a little while back...

https://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_17389,00.html

trust me...thats a good one!

B


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

This is one of mine:

Shrimp with Sriracha Cream Sauce over Toast Points

1 Lb Large Shrimp
1 Large Shallot (minced) 
4 Cloves Garlic (minced) 
1 Large Roasted Red Pepper
¼ cup Diced Sun-dried Tomatoes in Oil
8 oz Stemmed and Sliced Shiitakes
Half & Half or Heavy Cream 
Butter 
Extra Virgin Olive oil
Sriracha Pepper Sauce 
Salt 
Black Pepper 
French Baguette


Toast some baguette slices cut on the bias.

Coat a sauté pan or saucepan with olive oil and butter, and sweat the shallot and diced red pepper on low heat. After several minutes, add the minced garlic and season with Kosher salt, fresh ground black pepper, and Sriracha to taste. 

Once garlic has been cooked, pour the mixture into cup, add heavy cream and puree with immersion blender. Pour the mixture back into the pan and add diced sun dried tomatoes and additional cream if needed. Sautee mushrooms. Let the sauce reduce for approximately ten minutes on low heat adding mushrooms about halfway through. Sauce should coat spoon.

Sautee shrimp in butter then toss with sauce. Pour over baguette toast points.


----------

